# Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie



## esox0815 (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo Forum,

ich bin leider ein sehr erfolgloser Raubfischangler (Zielfisch: Hecht). Jetzt im Mai nach der Laichzeit finde ich meinen Zielfisch ja eher im Flachen, wo man sie oft mit dem Auge stehen sehen kann und sie mit flachlaufenden Wobblern oder Jerkbaits überlisten versucht. 

Für mich schwieriger (unmöglich) wird das Ganze anschließend jedoch in den Monaten danach, wenn sie sich an ihre ursprünglichen Plätze (wo auch immer) zurück gezogen haben, dann fange ich nur noch „Halbstarke“ am Schilfrand. 

Ich durchkämme die Wasserwüste ohne jeglichen Erfolg mit fächerförmigen Würfen in 15 Grad Schritten vom Ufer zur Gewässermitte und zurück (Halbkreisbogen). Anschließend ein, zwei Köderwechsel an gleicher Stelle, dann Platzwechsel. (Gewässer: Ehemalige Kiesgrube, Tiefen schätzungsweise max. bis 6-8m, rechteckig bis oval ohne erkennbare Hotspots oder markante Kanten). Ein Echolot habe ich nicht. Bootsangeln ist verboten. Meine Vermutung für meinen Misserfolg ist, dass ich irgendwie wohl immer wieder das Mittelwasser beackere, da ich Hänger am Grund vermeiden will. Stehen Hechte in den meisten Monaten des Jahres wirklich dicht über dem Grund, so dass das Mittelwasser eher Hechtfreies Gebiet ist? Kann dazu jemand pauschal etwas zu sagen? Hat jeder See Bewuchs am Grund?

Ich bin noch kein Vereinsmitglied oder kenne andere Angler, die ich Fragen könnte.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß esox0815


----------



## vermesser (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*



esox0815 schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung für meinen Misserfolg ist, dass ich irgendwie wohl immer wieder das Mittelwasser beackere, da ich Hänger am Grund vermeiden will. Stehen Hechte in den meisten Monaten des Jahres wirklich dicht über dem Grund, so dass das Mittelwasser eher Hechtfreies Gebiet ist? Kann dazu jemand pauschal etwas zu sagen? Hat jeder See Bewuchs am Grund?



Ja, Hechte stehen häufig am Grund, jagen aber tendenziell nach oben (siehe Augenstellung), so daß Dein Köder im Mittelwasser normal richtig ist, zwei-drei Meter über Grund stören den Hecht nicht, meiner Erfahrung nach, was nicht heißt, daß man Hechte nicht am Grund fängt. Kann man nicht pauschalisieren.

Und nein, nicht jeder See hat Bewuchs am Grund, Zanderseen haben häufig nur Kies und Muschelbänke über weite Strecken. Der typische Hechtsee hat allerdings oft flächendeckend Bewuchs während der Vegetationsperiode...


----------



## der.oli (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

mahlzeit,
ich hab da auch mal ne frage an die erfahrenen spinnfischer.
bin meistens an flüssen unterwegs und weiß dann nie genau..soll ich nach einer stelle ohne erfolg köder wechseln oder doch nicht?!
wie macht ihr das wenn beissflaute ist oder ihr schon länger keinen hecht überlisten konntet,
probiert ihr sämtliche köder an einer stelle aus?
oder macht ihr mit einem wobbler oä. erstmal strecke und wechselt auf dem rückweg?

würde mich mal interessieren wie eure strategie aussieht,
gruß |wavey:


----------



## _Pipo_ (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Hecht werden nicht sehr oft aber durchaus regelmäßig auch beim Drop-Shot oder Jiggen überlistet, sind oft aber nicht der Zielfisch.

Efahrungsbreichten zu folge beißen die Hechte allerdings "schneller" als die Zander, die fast nur in den Absinkphasen beißen, Hechte gehen da etwas aggressiver zur Sache, was den Fang mit diesen Methoden etwas erleichtert, ist also durchaus einen Versuch wert.

Das Problem könnte allerdings auch ganz wo anders liegen:

Ab dem 1ten Mai stehen die Angler am Wasser und ziehen die Hechte raus, wenn man noch recht einfach an sie rankommt, und irgendwann ist der Bestand an großen Hechten erschöpft  bzw. es wird allein wegen der sinkenden Anzahl schwieriger. Vielleicht gibt es auch Hechte die lernen Kunstköder zu meiden (manche Hechte sind schon ziemlich blöde, aber wer weiß....).


Ansonten kann man immernoch KöFis ausprobieren, bei 15cm+ sinkt die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf kleien Hechte (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel).


----------



## _Pipo_ (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*



der.oli schrieb:


> oder macht ihr mit einem wobbler oä. erstmal strecke und wechselt auf dem rückweg?



So ähnlich mache ich das, ich such mir einen vielversprechenden Abschnitt aus und Fische ihn nach und nach mit 2/3/4 Ködern ab, lange Zeit immer nur die selbe Stelle zu befischen macht selten Sinn, auch noch einen 15ten GuFi zu benutzen der nun einen schwarzen Streifen mehr hat als der vorherige finde ich nicht sinnvoll, ich beschränke mich da immer auf ein paar Köder mit denen ich eine Strecke abfische und danach ggf. weiterziehe, seidenn es kommen Bisse die ich nicht verwerten kann oder es wird gerade eindeutig gejagt, dann bleib ich auch mal länger an einer Stelle und probiere ein paar Köder mehr aus.
Ich hab zwar noch nicht wirklich viel Erfahrung aber das läuft so ganz gut, wenn ich nicht gerade an der Elbe bin, da geht für mich nix :q


----------



## vermesser (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*



der.oli schrieb:


> soll ich nach einer stelle ohne erfolg köder wechseln oder doch nicht?!
> wie macht ihr das wenn beissflaute ist oder ihr schon länger keinen hecht überlisten konntet,
> probiert ihr sämtliche köder an einer stelle aus?
> oder macht ihr mit einem wobbler oä. erstmal strecke und wechselt auf dem rückweg?



Kommt drauf an...normal fische ich eine Stelle mit passenden, grundverschiedenen Ködern ab, oben Jerk, dann vielleicht Wobbler oder Swimshad fürs Mittelwasser und bei wenige Hängergefahr ein Gummi über Grund...und dazu noch ein paar Bonuswürfe mit Effzett (weil der häufig fängt, wenn sonst nix geht). Auf dem Rückweg das gleiche mit anderen Ködern. Stellt sich allerdings raus, daß immer ein Köder fängt, bleib ich für den Tag dabei.

Ansonsten kommen Beißflauten einfach vor, da kannst machen, was Du willst...es gibt Tage mit zig Bissen und Fischen und auch mal zwei Wochen ohne Biss oder Fisch...angeln halt.


----------



## der.oli (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

hey,
gut im großen und ganzen mach ich das genauso,
eine stelle mit flach und tieflaufenden wobbler abfischen und dann weitergehen..
schonmal danke für eure antworten!
natürlich gibts immer beißflauten, sonst wärs auch kein angeln :q
und so soll es auch sein..


----------



## esox0815 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Tipps.

Ich habe noch nie mehr als einen, wenn überhaupt!!!, Hecht pro Tag gefangen. Wie gesagt, wenn dann auch nur die Halbstarken aus dem Schilf gelockt. 
Meine Frau hat für mein Hobby mittlerweile überhaupt kein Verständnis mehr und meint es wäre echte Zeitverschwendung. Nach einem "Schneidertag" habe ich schon gar keine Erklärungen mehr parat. Ich habe mir schon so viele Gedanken gemacht und stelle mittlerweise eigentlich alles in Frage (Gewässer, Uhrzeit, Köder, Köderführung, Schnurfarbe, Scheuchwirkung durch Vorfach, etc.). Eine Garantie gibt es natürlich nicht - wäre ja auch schlimm, aber so, wie es zurzeit ist es echt ernüchternd. Wenn ich die Videos noch "Matze Koch oder anderen" sehe habe ich Tränen in den Augen. Ich glaube, ich muss zum Psychologen!!!


----------



## zanderzone (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Schon mal daran gedacht, dass es gar nicht an dir liegt, sondern dass du dir einfach ein schei$$ Gewässer ausgesucht hast! Ich keine auch einige Gewässer.. Da kannst du angeln und angeln, aber es geht einfach nichts!!


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Erklär doch mal deiner Frau, das es ums Naturerlebnis geht - der Fang erst an zweiter Stelle. Irgendwann glaubst du es auch....:m
Mit den "Anglermodellen" - wie auch immer sie heißen mögen, ist es genauso wie mit den standfesten Jungs ind den kleinen heißen Filmchen. Sie können immer mehrere Tage für ne heiße Nummer filmen...
Petri und mach weiter


----------



## vermesser (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*



esox0815 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir schon so viele Gedanken gemacht und stelle mittlerweise eigentlich alles in Frage (Gewässer, Uhrzeit, Köder, Köderführung, Schnurfarbe, Scheuchwirkung durch Vorfach, etc.).
> 
> Wenn ich die Videos noch "Matze Koch oder anderen" sehe habe ich Tränen in den Augen. Ich glaube, ich muss zum Psychologen!!!



DAS ist der größte Fehler überhaupt...hol Dir ein paar bewährte Köder, Effzett, Kopytos, gute Spinner, leicht zu führende Wobbler wie Salmo Perch...! Dazu ne solide, passende Rute und Rolle mit Schnur, Stahlvorfach dran (nicht Abschleppseil mit grünem Mantel, normales 1x7 oder 7x7) und los gehts...es bringt überhaupt nix, alles anzuzweifeln, immerzu den Köder zu wechseln und anzunehmen, daß man was falsch macht...Ausdauer führt zum Fisch. Und ich wage die mutige Behauptung, daß ein ausdauernder Nur-Effzett-Angler an einem normalen, nicht übermäßig befischten See immer mehr fangen wird als jemand mit 300 Ködern, die er nervös wechselt und sich nie sicher ist, bei dem was er tut. Lieber 3 Köder richtig als 3000 kurz und falsch eingesetzt.

Und Videos von "Profis" versauen komplett die Einstellung...denn Fische beißen nicht im Minutentakt auf Wunderköder "Swimjerkfliwatüt XXL in tschitscheringrünmetallicpearl"...bei den Videos wird nie gesagt, wieviel Stunden die Aufnahmen brauchten...dann relativieren sich die Erfolge, zumal die nahezu immer ein Boot, Echolot und dazu Gewässer mit guten Beständen haben und nicht den stinknormalen Vereinsee, wo ein 80er Hecht schon fast kapital ist und ein 90er einmal im Jahr rauskommt und der Meter die Runde im ganzen Dorf macht. Außerdem machen die das "beruflich", die haben "immer" Zeit zum Angeln und nicht wie wir vor oder nach der Arbeit und vielleicht mal Wochenende.

Dazu kommt noch der Punkt, den Zanderzone schon anmerkte: Weißt Du sicher, daß Dein Gewässer überhaupt Hechte in lohnender Anzahl enthält?? Es gibt Gewässer, wo einfach nix zu holen ist, weiß Petrus warum...

Wieviel Angelerfahrung hast Du überhaupt?


----------



## der.oli (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*



vermesser schrieb:


> Und Videos von "Profis" versauen komplett die Einstellung...denn Fische beißen nicht im Minutentakt auf Wunderköder "Swimjerkfliwatüt XXL in tschitscheringrünmetallicpearl"...bei den Videos wird nie gesagt, wieviel Stunden die Aufnahmen brauchten...dann relativieren sich die Erfolge, zumal die nahezu immer ein Boot, Echolot und dazu Gewässer mit guten Beständen haben und nicht den stinknormalen Vereinsee, wo ein 80er Hecht schon fast kapital ist und ein 90er einmal im Jahr rauskommt und der Meter die Runde im ganzen Dorf macht. Außerdem machen die das "beruflich", die haben "immer" Zeit zum Angeln und nicht wie wir vor oder nach der Arbeit und vielleicht mal Wochenende.



100% #6
wie oft sieht man matze koch in holland auf hecht angeln,
da würden wir auch mehr hechte fangen weil unsere nachbarn einen besseren fischbestand haben ...


----------



## esox0815 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Hallo Vermesser,

eine wundervolle Antwort, die echt Mut macht und aufbaut#6 

So mach` ich das - und wenn ich wieder nichts fange, dann genieße ich einfach die Ruhe und das schöne Wetter.:vik:

Ich habe vor ca. 25 Jahren meinen Angelschein gemacht und vor zwei Jahren wieder angefangen. Dabei zuerst viel über neue Techniken gelesen - mich darüber gewundert, das heutzutage alles plötzlich englische Begriffe bekommen hat - und probiere nun mein Wissen am See umzusetzen.


----------



## inselkandidat (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Vielleicht suchst du dir nen boardkollegen aus deiner Umgebung und gehst mit dem mal los..dann klappt dat schon mit dem Hecht!#6


----------



## Cobrafant (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Hast du´s bisher nur mit Kunstködern versucht? 
Gibt genügend Gewässer, die so über-blinkert/wobblert/gummiert werden, dass die Fische darauf kaum bis garnicht reagieren.
Versuchs doch mal mit nem Köderfisch am System.

In meinem Hausgewässer ist es ähnlich... 
Kurz nen KöFi dran und in der Strömung treiben lassen..  Hat keine 10 Minuten gedauert und ich konnte an der Stelle, die ich Tagelang mit Wobbler und Blinker beackert hatte, nen Esox verhaften.


Viel Erfolg
Martin


----------



## Uwe1987 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

beim spinnfischen bin ich inzwischen dazu übergegangen, richtig viel strecke zu machen. habe festgestellt, dass die hechte bei mir eigtl. immer während der ersten 5 würfe beißen. ich fange meist anscheinend nur die aktiven hechte. daher mein tipp: meter machen.


----------



## Ein_Angler (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*



Uwe1987 schrieb:


> beim spinnfischen bin ich inzwischen dazu übergegangen, richtig viel strecke zu machen. habe festgestellt, dass die hechte bei mir eigtl. immer während der ersten 5 würfe beißen. ich fange meist anscheinend nur die aktiven hechte. daher mein tipp: meter machen.



|good:

Sehe ich auch so, nur wer Strecke macht finden den Hecht der beißen will, nur bei mir war es immer spätestens nach 1-3 Würfen das der Hecht gebissen hat.


----------



## west1 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*



Uwe1987 schrieb:


> daher mein tipp: meter machen.



Genau! #6

Es bringt zwar ab und zu auch mal einen Hecht wenn man an einem Platz mehrere Köder durch probiert, es ist aber auch die beste und schnellste Methode ein Gewässer zu verblinkern.


----------



## esox0815 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Ihr habt mir echt wieder etwas Mut gemacht, sodass ich mal versuche eure Tipps umzusetzen.

Muss man so einen Thread eigentlich zum Abschuss der Diskussion schließen?



inselkandidat schrieb:


> Vielleicht suchst du dir nen boardkollegen aus deiner Umgebung und gehst mit dem mal los..dann klappt dat schon mit dem Hecht!#6



Gute Idee, aber wie finden? Wohne im Raum Hildesheim (Niedersachsen) und spreche bestes Hochdeutsch


----------



## schwimmreifen (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*



vermesser schrieb:


> DAS ist der größte Fehler
> 
> Und Videos von "Profis" versauen komplett die Einstellung...denn Fische beißen nicht im Minutentakt auf Wunderköder "Swimjerkfliwatüt XXL in tschitscheringrünmetallicpearl"...bei den Videos wird nie gesagt, wieviel Stunden die Aufnahmen brauchten...dann relativieren sich die Erfolge, zumal die nahezu immer ein Boot, Echolot und dazu Gewässer mit guten Beständen haben und nicht den stinknormalen Vereinsee, wo ein 80er Hecht schon fast kapital ist und ein 90er einmal im Jahr rauskommt und der Meter die Runde im ganzen Dorf macht. Außerdem machen die das "beruflich", die haben "immer" Zeit zum Angeln und nicht wie wir vor oder nach der Arbeit und vielleicht mal Wochenende.



SUPER Statement!! Angelpornos haben n.m.M. nicht viel mit der Realität zu tun! Ich bin mir sicher, wenn ich einen der Protagonisten bei uns an die Donau oder sonstwohin stell und ihm (da bei uns fast überall verboten) Boot, Echolot, E-Motor, Downrigger, Sideplaner etc. wegnehme er auch nicht mehr fängt als ich!! Nicht flasch verstehen, ich guck gerne Angelvideos, trotzdem darf man sich davon nicht entmutigen lassen. Viele der dortigen Situationen lassen sich auch einfach nicht auf andere Verhältnisse übertragen, da gibt es zwischen den einzelnen Regionen/Gewässern/Reglements einfach zu viele Unterschiede (z.B. bayerische Seen o. Flüsse im Vergleich mit irgendwelchen Preissngewässern wie Elbe, Rhein oder Bodden).


----------



## Fischli_88 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*



schwimmreifen schrieb:


> SUPER Statement!! Angelpornos haben n.m.M. nicht viel mit der Realität zu tun! Ich bin mir sicher, wenn ich einen der Protagonisten bei uns an die Donau oder sonstwohin stell und ihm (da bei uns fast überall verboten) Boot, Echolot, E-Motor, Downrigger, Sideplaner etc. wegnehme er auch nicht mehr fängt als ich!! Nicht flasch verstehen, ich guck gerne Angelvideos, trotzdem darf man sich davon nicht entmutigen lassen. Viele der dortigen Situationen lassen sich auch einfach nicht auf andere Verhältnisse übertragen, da gibt es zwischen den einzelnen Regionen/Gewässern/Reglements einfach zu viele Unterschiede (z.B. bayerische Seen o. Flüsse im Vergleich mit irgendwelchen Preissngewässern wie Elbe, Rhein oder Bodden).



Gutes Statement!!! #6

Kann Schwimmreifen da nur Zustimmen. Man kann sicher nicht leugnen, dass besagte Profis in den Videos wirklich was aufm Kasten haben. Die sind ja nicht umsonst da drin. Aber was hilft denen ihr modernstes Echolot, ihr leisester Motor und ihr schönstes Böötchen, oder karpfenanglern ihr größtes Zelt und die größten Futtermengen, wenn sies nicht anwenden dürfen? ... nämlich nix und wiedernix! 
Die würden sich nur verlegen den Kopf kratzen... |kopfkrat

Aber hey, wir fangen trotzdem!!


----------



## vermesser (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Um nochmal auf die Strategie zurückzukommen: Ich war gestern los auf Hecht von 17.30 bis kurz vor 22.00 Uhr. Vom Anfang bis gegen 20.30 ging auf sämtliche Köder gar nix, kein Biss, kein Nachläufer, kein Barsch...also habe ich mich entschieden, die restliche Zeit nur noch mit Ködern zu angeln, die häufig fangen...alles oder nichts...und siehe da, ich wurde belohnt, innerhalb von 10 Minuten ein 55er und ein 70er...Du siehst, der Köder ist nicht immer entscheidend...Ausdauer und zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Platz bringt mehr...Wenn die Fische grad nicht beißen, kannst Du machen was Du willst...vielleicht erwischst Du nie die Beißzeiten Deines Gewässers? Das fiese daran ist, daß die sich auch noch ständig ändern. "Meine" Hechte jagen gern mal in der Morgendämmerung, dann mal bei 35 Grad in der Sonne oder auch abends...das ändert sich von Tag zu Tag, ist aber klar an Mehrfachfängen in kurzer Zeit erkennbar. Woran es liegt? Weiß nur der Gott der Hechte.


----------



## esox0815 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*



vermesser schrieb:


> Wenn die Fische grad nicht beißen, kannst Du machen was Du willst...vielleicht erwischst Du nie die Beißzeiten Deines Gewässers? Das fiese daran ist, daß die sich auch noch ständig ändern.


 
Und ich glaube, dass ist auch eines meiner Hauptprobleme, dass ich einfach zu selten am Gewässer bin, um es wirklich zu kennen und die Beißzeiten irgendwie abschätzen zu können. Wenn ich ab z.B. 5:00 Uhr dort stehe und bis 10:00 Uhr noch nicht gefangen habe, gebe ich langsam auf und packe ein. in dem Glauben, dass es danach eh nicht mehr klappt, da zu warm oder zu hell etc.

Meine Lieblingsköder sind eigentlich mittlerweile der Salmo Fatso, Buster Jerk und ein Zalt.

Wie finde ich denn am besten einen Boardkollegen aus meiner Umgebung hier im Forum?


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*



esox0815 schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung für meinen Misserfolg ist, dass ich irgendwie wohl immer wieder das Mittelwasser beackere, da ich Hänger am Grund vermeiden will.



Na dann ändere das doch! #6

Nichts ist frustrierender, als eine Methode zu verfolgen, der man nicht traut. 

Ich an deiner Stelle würde die Taktik ändern und aus der "Wasserwüste" eine Landschaft mit Rinnen, Kanten, Krautbetten, Sandbänken usw. erschaffen - vor deinem inneren Auge natürlich.

Mach dir einen Gummifisch an einen Bleikopf, der so schwer ist, dass du ihn an der Rute genau verfolgen kannst (auftreffen am Grund, schleifen am Grund). Mit einer geflochtenen Schnur und passender Rute kannst du mit dem Köder den Grund abklopfen.

Zähle bei jedem Wurf die Sekunden bis zum Auftreffen des Köders am Grund, so ermittelst du Unebenheiten und somit Hotspot, die es länger zu beangeln gilt. Gibt es Hänger? Die meisten sind zu lösen (ich fische aber auch eine 20 Pfund tragende geflochtene Schnur). Woran bleibt der Köder Hängen? Kraut? Holz? Große Steine? Auch das sind möglicherweise Hotspots, die du beim nächsten Mal mit schwimmenden Ködern überangeln kannst. Wenn du den Köder über den Boden schleifst, kratzt er dann über Grund (kiesig), schleift er regelmäßig (sandig), wird er nach kurzem Ruhen lassen praktisch angesaugt (schlammig) oder sammelst du Kraut ein (welches)? Das alles hilft dir, dir ein Bild von der Unterwasserlandschaft zu zeichnen und in jeder Sekunde, in der du den Grund abtastest, kann ein Fisch beißen.

Das Beste: Dank Boots- und Echolotverbot kennen nur die Angler deine Hotspots, die ähnlich vorgegangen sind, wie du. Alle anderen werfen gut sichtbare, vermeintliche Standplätze wie Schilfränder oder überhängende Bäume an oder durchkämmen ziellos die Wasserwüste und ziehen ggf. mal einen Schniepel an Land. 

Falls dein Gewässer wirklich so hängerträchtig ist, was ich mir bei einer Kiesgrube nun wirklich nicht vorstellen kann, dass du nicht hart am Grund angeln kannst, dann taste den Grund mit einem Blei ab. Gummiköder sind allerdings auch so billig, dass man gelegentliche Verluste verschmerzen kann.

Kennst du einmal den Grund, kannst du auch wieder zu zu flachlaufenderen Ködern über gehen, denn auch ich bin der Meinung, dass der Hecht nach oben schießt. Die Unterwasserstruktur wird sich im stehenden Gewässer nicht so schnell ändern, behalte nur den Pflanzenbewuchs unter Wasser im Auge. Die Krautbetten ändern sich in Form und Größe ständig und sind Fischmagneten.

Um dir direkt einen Köder mitzugeben, dem ich Vertrauen schenke: Kopyto in ca. 10 cm Länge in Blau-Weiß. 

Viel Erfolg!

Nachtrag: 5 Stunden Spinnfischen ist doch schon ziemlich lang, danach geht die Konzentration sowieso flöten. Seit ich im Verein bin gehe ich lieber 2-3x die Woche 2-3 Stunden, statt ein mal so lange wie möglich, um die Tageskarte auszunutzen. So verkrafte ich auch Nullrunden deutlich besser.

Zweiter Nachtrag: Kaufe dir eine helle Polbrille. Du wirst dich wundern, wie viele Hechte deinem Köder folgen, aber nicht zupacken, die du sonst nie bemerkt hättest. Das steigert die Motivation enorm, da du weißt, dass Fisch am Platz ist und oft wird man durch einen verhafteten Nachläufer oder einen Livebiss entschädigt.


----------



## vermesser (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

@ Ronny Kohlmann: Wo Du Recht hast, hast Du Recht. Sehr gut ausführlich beschrieben.

So ähnlich geh ich auch vor, allerdings mit Blinkern mit Krautschutzhaken statt mit Gummis.


----------



## esox0815 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Ja, tolle Beschreibung. Ich denke, dass ich zurzeit wirklich etwas zu sehr im Nebel herumstochere und sollte mir mal die Zeit nehmen, das Gewässer genauer zu untersuchen. Wenn Ihr so schriebt, dass Hechte nach oben jagen und Köder, die 2-3m über ihren Köpfen laufen, auch zupacken, dann liege ich im Mittelwasser ja doch aber gar nicht so schlecht oder?

Was sind denn für euch flach laufende Köder? Ich würde da für mich Tiefen bis max. 2m ansetzen und das Mittelwasser so um 4m definieren bei einer Gesamttiefe von 6-8m.

Am Wochenende werde ich meinen alten Effzett putzen und damit losziehen.


----------



## vermesser (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*



esox0815 schrieb:


> Was sind denn für euch flach laufende Köder? Ich würde da für mich Tiefen bis max. 2m ansetzen und das Mittelwasser so um 4m definieren bei einer Gesamttiefe von 6-8m.



Jupp, so richtig...wobei ich die Hecht nicht in und über den tiefsten Bereichen eines Sees suchen würde, sondern da, wo die kleinen Fische sind  ! Hechte gibts auch in knietiefen Bereichen, wenn sie dort bequem genügend Nahrung finden...am besten mit einem tiefen Bereich in unmittelbarer Nähe...


----------



## vermesser (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*



esox0815 schrieb:


> Am Wochenende werde ich meinen alten Effzett putzen und damit losziehen.



NICHT PUTZEN! Bissel weniger glitzernd fängt er besser...zumindest bei mir in nicht allzu trübem Wasser  !


----------



## esox0815 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*



esox0815 schrieb:


> Meine Lieblingsköder sind eigentlich mittlerweile der Salmo Fatso, Buster Jerk und ein Zalt.


 
Sind das für euch eher "bewährte" Köder oder Exoten, den ich nicht so vertrauen sollte?


----------



## vermesser (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Das kann man so pauschal nicht beantworten. Alle drei sind renommierte und bekannte Köder, die mit Sicherheit Fische fangen, sonst gäbe es sie nicht so lange.

Aber Moment mal: Das sind alles Jerkbaits (mehr oder weniger)...wie führst Du die? Ein Jerk kann bei RICHTIGER Führung sehr fängig sein, aber auch völlig unattraktiv durchs Wasser dümpeln, wenn er falsch genutzt wird.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*



esox0815 schrieb:


> Ja, tolle Beschreibung. Ich denke, dass ich zurzeit wirklich etwas zu sehr im Nebel herumstochere und sollte mir mal die Zeit nehmen, das Gewässer genauer zu untersuchen. Wenn Ihr so schriebt, dass Hechte nach oben jagen und Köder, die 2-3m über ihren Köpfen laufen, auch zupacken, dann liege ich im Mittelwasser ja doch aber gar nicht so schlecht oder?
> 
> Was sind denn für euch flach laufende Köder? Ich würde da für mich Tiefen bis max. 2m ansetzen und das Mittelwasser so um 4m definieren bei einer Gesamttiefe von 6-8m.
> 
> Am Wochenende werde ich meinen alten Effzett putzen und damit losziehen.



Hechte, die wirklich Stunk machen wollen, kommen auch 2-3 Meter nach oben. Hechte wollen aber nicht immer und überall um jeden Preis fressen und die besonders aggressiven Exemplare werden schnell weg gefangen.

Also gilt es so nahe wie möglich an den Fisch zu kommen. Ein Hecht, der nicht wirklich hungrig ist, wird nicht unbedingt einen 2-Meter-Sprint hinlegen. Zieht man den Köder aber nur einen halben Meter am Fisch vorbei, kommt dann doch häufig der Schnappreflex.

Ich versuche meinen Köder ebenfalls dort anzubieten, wo ich Kleinfisch vermute. Im Mittelwasser ist, außer in eher flachen Gewässern, ist selten Kleinfisch. Der Begriff "Wasserwüste" ist hier schon passend gewählt. 
Die berühmten Freiwasserhechte sind ja auch eher im Boddenbereich oder Renkeseen zu finden, wo ihre Futterfische Plankton fressen.
Plötze Barsch und Co orientiert sich allerdings *eher* am Grund oder an der Oberfläche, also suche ich auch da den Fisch. Sehe ich Ringe an der Oberfläche, spritzt Kleinfisch aus dem Wasser, jagen die Haubentaucher flach, schießen Möwen ins Wasser, ist die Wassertiefe nicht geringer als 2 Meter oder kann ich wegen Hindernissen nicht tiefer fischen, dann fische ich mit Flachläufern.
Gibt es diese Anzeichen nicht, bleibe ich über Grund. Ich schreibe bewusst *über* Grund, da ich einen Gummifisch nicht klopfend hart am Grund anbiete (wie auf Zander ein Muss), sondern nach dem Auftreffen einfach einleiere und über evtl. Hindernisse hinweg schwimmen lasse. Ab und zu lasse ich den Köder dann sinken, um den Grundkontakt zu halten und keine Senken zu verpassen.
Ich verstehe deine Angst vor Hängern nicht, erst Recht nicht, da die Freiwassertaktik nicht die gewünschten Erfolge bringt.

Meiner Meinung nach spielt der Köder eine untergeordnete Rolle. |bigeyes
Jeder Köder kann Fische fangen, allerdings haben verschiedene Köder verschiedene Einsatzgebiete, in denen sie ihre Stärken ausspielen. Kollege Vermesser fischt z.B. seine Krautblinker so, wie ich meine Gufis. Ich traue Gufis aus einigen Gründen einfach mehr zu (frei liegende Haken, sinken schön langsam ab, weicher Körper zeigt mir Bissspuren an) und der Vermesser wird andere Gründe haben ausgerechnet zum Blinker zu greifen (fliegen weiter, unempfindlicher, sinken ggf. schneller, Krautresistent, Bissfest und vermutlich auch andere). Ich fange mehr mit Gufi, der Vermesser mehr mit Blinker, was aber eindeutig daran liegen wird, dass der Vermesser einfach öfter den Blinker und ich den Gufi ans Band hänge. Natürlich sind meine Fänge mit Krautblinker grottig (nämlich 0), weil ich nur einen besitze und seine Einsätze an einer Hand abzählen kann.

Wenn wir ehrlich sind, brauchen wir nur eine handvoll Köder - nämlich für den Einsatz an verschiedenen Angelstellen. Meine Kumpels fangen mit Ködern, die ich niemals ans Band hängen würde. Andersrum genau so. #c

Ist also der Ködertyp egal, Hauptsache die Präsentation stimmt? Nee, denn es gibt durchaus Köder, die sich bewährt haben und Köder, die für Hechte weniger attraktiv erscheinen.

Konkret:
Salmo Fatso: geiler Köder, ich besitze einen Flachläufer in Barschdetektor. Generell bevorzuge ich eher natürliche oder an der Natur angelehnte Muster. Er fliegt unglaublich weit, ist durch seine dicke Form weit sichtbar und verdrängt eine Menge Wasser. Ich habe ihn mir leider erst während der Hechtschonzeit gekauft, konnte ihn aber bereits mehrmals an einem flachen Privatteich testen und hatte gute Fänge. An tieferen Gewässern ohne Oberflächenaktivitäten würde ich ihn mir aber niemals ans Band hängen, weil der Fisch eher tiefer stehen wird.

Zalt: ich besitze einen Suspender in Hechtdesign. Der Zalt lässt sich super variantenreich führen, das gefällt mir. Gejerkt bewegt er sich wild wie ein Harlekin durchs Wasser und macht dank Rasseln einen Heidenradau. Ebenfalls besitze ich den Köder erst seit einigen Monate und er läuft für den besagten Privatteich etwas zu tief. Ich konnte mit ihm ebenfalls fangen, ich freue mich aber schon richtig ihn Freitag (Saisonstart) am Vereinssee auszuprobieren.

Ich besitze einige Jerkbaits, fische sie jedoch nicht (Rute etwas überlastet, langfristig muss wohl eine Jerke her). Daher keine Erfahrungen mit dem Buster Jerk. Aber ganz ehrlich: 1000e Angler haben den Buster Jerk für gut befunden, warum solltest du ihm kein Vertrauen schenken? Vorausgesetzt, du lernst ihn fängig anzubieten, was durchaus einige Zeit dauern kann.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*



esox0815 schrieb:


> Sind das für euch eher "bewährte" Köder oder Exoten, den ich nicht so vertrauen sollte?



Moin,da klingen ja bereits Zweifel durch...wie soll das erst am Wasser enden ?

Ob andere diese Köder für passend halten,ist erstmal zweitrangig.Wie vorher bereits schon bemerkt:*DU musst das Vertauen in die von dir praktizierte Angeltechnik inkl.Köder haben.*

Vieles ist eben nicht zu 1:1 übertragbar,was bei Angler A im Gewässer super läuft,kann bei Angler B im Nachbargewässer zur regelm.Nullnummer werden.

Wie ronny gut und treffend beschrieb;das A und O ist eine gute Gewässerkenntnis,Tiefenverhältnisse,Kanten,Kraut,Holz etc.Dann das Gewässer regelm.befischen,mit der Zeit bekommt man ein Gespür dafür was wann,wo und womit geht.. DAS ist bereits mehr als die halbe Miete.

Nahezu jedes Gewässer hat so seine Lokalmatadoren(Zeitbanditen:q).Und die fangen eben nicht,weil sie mit High Tech Tackle oder dem neuesten Laborgetestetem KuKö unterwegs sind, sondern weil sie sich im "Wohnzimmer" der Fische mit ihren Gewohnheiten und auch manchmal vorkommenden Eigenarten blind auskennen.


----------



## esox0815 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*



vermesser schrieb:


> Aber Moment mal: Das sind alles Jerkbaits (mehr oder weniger)...wie führst Du die? Ein Jerk kann bei RICHTIGER Führung sehr fängig sein, aber auch völlig unattraktiv durchs Wasser dümpeln, wenn er falsch genutzt wird.


 
Ja, das weiß ich! Ich habe mir für diese Köder eine harte Rute und eine Baitcasterrolle zugelegt.

Den Fatso kurbel ich einfach ein mit gelegentlichen leichten Schlägen und Pausen. Den Buster Jerk schlage ich recht ordentlich und den Zalt zupfe ich eher durchs Wasser.


----------



## esox0815 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Hier schon einmal ein echt dickes Lob an alle Autoren hier im Forum für eure Anteilnahme und euren die Tipps. So wie ich das nun sehe, werde ich mich jetzt erstmal intensiv mit meinem Gewässer beschäftigen und einige wenige Köder mit ans Wasser nehmen und ausschließlich diese über einen längeren Zeitraum benutzen und dabei genau ihren Lauf und dasn Verhalten studieren. Dabei werde ich mir Zeit lassen und auch mal Uhrzeiten nutzen, die ich eher als nicht so fängig betrachte.

Bin wieder sehr, sehr motiviert und echt optimistisch.#6


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Danke fürs Lob!

Dann schreib uns mal wie der Grund beschaffen und welche Beobachtungen du am Wasser gemacht hast. Mich interessiert sehr, was du noch so herausfinden konntest und ob die Tipps zu Erfolg führen!


----------



## Fabsibo (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Hey,

erstmal falls es noch nicht beantwortet wurde, es gibt einen Thread "Rund um Hildesheim". ;-)

Hast du denn auch mal überlegt mit totem Köderfisch zu fischen? Einfach mal Pose, Drilling durch den Rücken und am Ufer entlangt laufen? Bei uns gibt es auch  einige Gewässer mit wenig Uferstruktur, dort finde mal bei den kleinsten Abweichungen vom "normalen" meist 2-3 Hechte, aber dafür muss man das Gewässer kennen. (Kleine Bäume, etwas Grass, Grundbewuchs) 

Was bei mir in Gewässern mit großen Tiefen (ab 5m) und gar keiner Uferstruktur auch gut funktioniert ist Köderfisch mit Auftrieb am Grund. Habe früher auch ein Gewässer über ein Jahr lang erfolglos abgefischt und kam dank unser Jahresauswertung dann mal auf die Idee es auf Zander zu probieren. Ich fischte dann ganz normal mit Köderfisch auf Grund und fing plötzlich neben Zandern auch Hechte, sowie  größere Barsch und sogar Bachforellen vom Besatz, welche ich vorher nie bemerkt hatte. 

Wie sind den überhaupt die Fänge anderer Angler in dem Gewässer? Wird sonst gut gefangen oder fängt sonst auch keiner was "ordentliches"?

lg


----------



## esox0815 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*



Fabsibo schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> erstmal falls es noch nicht beantwortet wurde, es gibt einen Thread "Rund um Hildesheim". ;-)
> 
> ...


 
Nein, mit KöFi habe ich noch nicht gefischt. 

Was meinst du damit, wenn du sagst, "am Ufer entlang laufen"? Auswerfen und langsam in einer bestimmten Tiefe parallel zum Ufer entlang schleppen?

Was andere dort fangen, weiß ich nicht, da ich bis jetzt nur Gastangler bin und keinen Kontakt habe. Die Suche unter "Rund um Hildesheim" durchforste ich gerade.


----------



## vermesser (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Mal zum Thema Fänge anderer Angler: Die Aussagen sind mit ÄUSSERSTER Vorsicht zu genießen. Zwei Seen, in denen nach Aussage der Ansässige "kaum und keine ordentlichen Hechte" sind, sind meine besten Hechtgewässer...und ein kleiner Fluss "ohne Aal" brachte gleich beim ersten Abendansitz Erfolg...also Vorsicht. Wirklich gute Angler sind dünn gesät und die halten auch meist aus Vorsicht und Kalkül die Klappe, wo sie fangen  !!


----------



## Fabsibo (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Ok, wir kriegen zu unseren Gewässern immer eine Jahresauswertung und dann kann man sich schonmal eine grobe Übersicht machen, wo gut gefangen wird. Allerdings ist es fast besser sich die letzten 3-4 Jahre anzugucken und Tendenzen zu erkennen ..

Mit am Ufer entlang laufen meine ich, dass du an jeder Stelle den Köfi ungefähr 5-20 Minuten stehen lässt, je nach Gefühl und dann wieder 15m weiter gehst. Am bestens klappts mit Wind, wenn die Pose von alleine die ganze Stelle absucht. Das eignet sich aber meistens nur zum Uferangeln, sprich max. 10m weit draußen, es sei den man hat nen schönes Seerosenfeld oder ähnliches. Und zwischen den ganzen Schnippeln im Schilf sitz auch immer mal nen großer ;-)


----------



## esox0815 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Und in welcher Tiefe würdet ihr dann angeln? Geführt würde ich so um die 2 m tief gehen, es sei denn man könnte klar eine Kante erkennen.


----------



## Mendez (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*



vermesser schrieb:


> "Swimjerkfliwatüt XXL in tschitscheringrünmetallicpearl"



Das ist der Hammer schlechthin, den klatsche ich mir an die Wand.Gefällt mir.


----------



## der.oli (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

hey,
ich kann dir diese posen empfehlen um mit totem köfi ein wenig "strecke" zu machen
http://prowla.greysfishing.com/de-d...h-posen/prowla-floats/prowla-supa-sight-dart/
damit lass ich den köfi an paar heiße stellen entlang treiben,
z.b seerosenfelder, überhängende bäume oä.
hat schon ab und an erfolg gebracht.. wie heut morgen beim angeln..ganze nacht kein biss und dann beim zelt abbauen einen perfekten biss verpasst..shit happens


----------



## vermesser (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*



Mendez schrieb:


> Das ist der Hammer schlechthin, den klatsche ich mir an die Wand.Gefällt mir.



Na is doch wahr, die Bezeichnungen von Ködern sind teilweise der Hammer: Wildes Auge Schwebender Schwimmender Gummifisch, wenn man es mal übersetzt oder der Wildes Auge getretener Kleinfisch...ick hau mich manchmal im Laden echt weg, wenn ich darüber nachdenk...


----------



## Fabsibo (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Also bei Pose, max ich 20-100cm mehr nicht, kommt halt drauf an ob von unten Kraut wächst. Mit Pose würde ich nie so tief gehen, dann wiederum eher Grund mit Auftrieb.


----------



## esox0815 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Noch eine Frage zum KöFi,

stecht ihr die Schwimmblase kaputt, damit er nicht auftreibt und macht es Sinn ihn einzuschneiden, damit er geruchs-technisch besser wahrgenommen wird?


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

An der Pose auf jeden Fall die Schwimmblase zerstechen. Ich piekse einfachn mehrmals mit der Ködernadel o.ä. in die Seite und drücke den Fisch dann leicht zusammen, damit die Luft entweicht. 
Aufschlitzen lasse ich sein. Erstens zerreisst der Fisch so leichter, zweitens laugt er schneller aus. Ich vermute die Piekser reichen, um ausreichend viel Duft austreten zu lassen.

Beachten: gefrorene Fische schwimmen auch mit kaputter Schwimmblase!

Biete ich den Köder von Grund auftreibend an, bleibt die Schwimmblase natürlich intakt. 

Viel Erfolg, auch wenn ich jetzt nicht unbedingt die Angelmethode ändern würde... ;-)


----------



## esox0815 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Hi,

kann mir noch einer kurz beschreiben, wie ich den Effzett am besten führen sollte?

Auswerfen, bis zum Grund absinken lassen und mit kurzen Sprüngen einkurbeln oder eher wie einen Spinner durch das Wasser ziehen? Habe ihn schon länger nicht mehr benutzt und vielleicht generell falsch geführt.

Haltet ihr Jerkbait in Größen bis 14cm zurzeit für ungeeignet, da sich momentan viele kleine Brutfische im Flachwasser herumtreiben und Hecht vielleicht darauf fixiert sein könnten?


----------



## pike-81 (4. Juni 2012)

Moinsen!
Das ist ja gerade das Geile am Effzettt!
Mit dem kannst Du fast alles machen. 
Durchkurbeln, stop and go, Zupfer, Schläge, absacken lassen...
Du kannst den Blinker in der kompletten Wassersäule anbieten.
Worauf die Hechte in Deinem Gewässer zu welcher Zeit stehen, mußt Du selber ausprobieren.
Petri


----------



## vermesser (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Aus gegebenen Anlass möchte ich hier mal eine kleine Zusammenfassung abgeben, wie man ein unbekanntes Gewässer erkundet, sich schnell einen Eindruck verschafft und eventuell auch erste Fische fängt, speziell Hecht und Barsch mit der Spinnangel. Ich war Wochenende in einer ähnlichen Situation mit einem neuen, unbekannten Gewässer ohne jegliche Infos wie der Fragesteller. Außerdem setze ich voraus, daß weder Boot noch Echolot vorhanden bzw. nutzbar sind, sondern daß es sich um einen gewöhnlichen Trip vom Ufer an einen kleineren See handelt. Ansitzangeln mit Köfi halte ich bei einem unbekannten Gewässer für uneffektiv, man muss suchen, um zu fangen. Mit Köfi kann man gute Stellen belagern, aber die muss man erst kennen!!

Schritt 1: Auswahl des Gewässers:
Wir in Brandenburg und Meck-Pomm haben ja unendliche viele Seen zur Auswahl. Also Blick ins Gewässerverzeichnis, was kommt in Frage (richtet sich bei mir meist nach Entfernung vom Ausgangsort, mehr als 30km fahr ich nicht)? Außerdem bevorzuge ich für den spontanen Trip ein Gewässer zwischen 3 und 15 ha. Kleiner ist oft platt geangelt, größer schwer in einem Tag zu erkunden. Also die Entscheidung ist gefallen. Nächster Schritt ist ein Blick in Google-Maps Satellitenbild. Seerosenfelder, versunkene Bäume? GUT. Viel Entengrütze, viel Zivilisation rund rum? SCHLECHT, meist kommt man dann aufgrund der Grundstücke schlecht ans Wasser und Entengrütze spricht gegen viel Fisch oder für ein vorhergehendes Fischsterben. Außerdem bleibe ich meistens mindestens 20 km von größeren Städten weg,  zu nah an der Zivilisation ist oft tot...damit fallen natürlich viele  Gewässer flach. Umso weiter weg von der Zivilisation, umso schlechter zugänglich, umso besser. K.O. Kriterium ist die Nähe von Campingplätzen und ähnlichem, wenn irgend möglich, hier pflügt über Sommer jeder das Wasser mit allem, was die Wand vom Angelladen her gibt. Solche Gewässer fahr ich höchstens im Spätherbst oder Frühjahr an, wenn die Touris noch nicht eingefallen sind.
Nächster und detaillierterer Blick in den Viewer vom Landesvermessungsamt des entsprechenden Bundeslandes...hier gibts topographische Karten und hoch aufgelöste Luftbilder. Aus dem Verlauf der Höhenlinien lässt sich auf den Tiefenverlauf im See schließen, Wege und Zuwegungen sind erkennbar und die Luftbilder sind so gut, daß selbst Stege detailliert erkennbar sind, genau wie Seerosenfelder, Bäume und und und. 
Schritt 1 entfällt natürlich,wenn das Gewässer feststeht. Obwohl Luftbilder und Co. auch hier zu sehr hilfreichen Erkenntnissen führen.

Schritt 2: Erste Erkundung
Zunächst erkunde ich neue Gewässer vom frühen Morgen an, daß heißt, ich bin nach Möglichkeit bei Sonnenaufgang am Wasser. Warum? Erstens ist es da meist windstill, so daß man Kleinfisch und raubende Fische gut ausmachen kann, gern auch mit Hilfe eines Fernglases. Außerdem ist es die erste gute Beißzeit und man hat normalerweise Ruhe vor anderen Anglern, es sei denn sie sitzen noch vom Abend vorher da. Anfangen tue ich bei der Erkundung an Stellen, die einmal vom Luftbild her gut aussehen und nach Möglichkeit Aktivitäten von Kleinfisch aufweisen, wo Nahrung da auch Räuber, ganz einfach. Daß man sich dem Wasser sehr ruhig nähert usw. dürfte klar sein. Beginnen tue ich mit den subjektiv heißesten Stellen. Grundfrage sollte immer sein, was will der Hecht/ der Barsch? Nahrung und Deckung. Wo findet er die? Dort, bei dem Kleinfischschwarm neben dem undeutlich erkennbaren Seegrasfeld? Ok, dort angeln!! Der Hecht kommt nicht zum Angler, der Hecht ist ein Fallensteller, der auf der Lauer liegt. Und Barsche folgen dem Futter, die kommen auch nicht zum Angler. Die Erkundung lege ich immer in gute Angelmonate, also von April bis Oktober/ November. Natürlich fang ich auch im Winter und Frühjahr, aber da muss ich wissen wo. Es bringt nix, an einem unbekannten Gewässer die wenigen Stellen zu suchen, wo was geht.

Aus dem gleichen Grund vermeide ich auch nach Möglichkeit die Erkundung im höchsten Hochsommer bei 35 Grad. Klar fängt man auch dann...aber gewusst wo!! Gleiches gilt für große Wetterwechsel, klar kann man sich daß nicht immer aussuchen, aber falls man es kann, bevorzuge ich stabile Verhältnisse, egal wie sie sind. Besser stabiler Hochsommer als Kälteeinbruch. Ausnahme sind spontane Erwärmungen im Winter, da geht oft was über Mittag, selbst bei Randeis und wenig freien Stellen. Auch Regen im Sommer ist immer einen Versuch wert, weil es das Wasser aufwühlt, Sauerstoff bringt und eine "Geräuschtarnung" für den Angler bewirkt.

Schritt 3: Köderwahl
Ich verwende an neuen Gewässern zunächst nur Köder, mit denen ich in der Vergangenheit Erfolg hatte, die sowohl Hecht als auch Barsch ansprechen und denen ich vertraue...mittelgroße Spinner, Effzett und Abu Atom Blinker, mittlere Wobbler, Gummis in 8-15 cm, alles in natürlichen Farben. Schockfarben, Krachmacher usw. nur bei sehr trübem Wasser, natürliche Fische sind auch unauffällig und werden trotzdem gefressen. Gern verwende ich anfangs Krautblinker und Gummis mit Krautschutz, um Hänger zu vermeiden. Einmal natürlich um den Geldbeutel zu schonen, aber auch um Unruhe beim Hängerlösen zu vermeiden und die Fische zu vertreiben. Schön langsam und abwechslungsreich geführt, fangen alle diese Köder jeglichen Räuber.
Exotische Köder und größere wie Jerks verwende ich erst, wenn ich die Vorlieben der örtlichen Räuber kenne. Diese Köder fangen teilweise sehr gut, aber nicht immer. Außerdem fangen sie in ordentlicher Hechtgröße kaum Barsch und sie sind teurer. Es bringt nix mit ner Box teurer super Wobbler an ein neues Gewässer zu trampeln, um sie Stück für Stück in nicht sichtbaren Hindernissen zu versenken. 
Genausowenig teste ich neue Köder und neue Gewässer gleichzeitig, ich muss Vertrauen in Methode oder Gewässer haben, um motiviert zu sein.
Grundsätzlich angle ich von dicht und flach nach weit und tief und wähle die Köder und deren Führung entsprechend.

Schritt 4: Angeltaktik
Ich beginne immer mit kurzen Würfen rechts und links der Stelle, flach geführt, parallel zum Ufer. Handelt es sich um einen Steg, werfe ich die Kanten VOR DEM BETRETEN an, wenn möglich. Oft steht ein Hecht oder ein Schwarm Barsche drunter!!! Hechte können in knietiefem Wasser stehen!!!
Danach gehts Schritt für Schritt weiter weg mit den Würfen und auch tiefer, dazu wechsel ich natürlich auch die Köder...meistens fang ich mit Blinker oder Spinner an und lass zum Schluss einen Gummi übern Grund hüpfen. Normalerweise verbring ich nicht mehr als ne gute halbe Stunde an einer Stelle, was bis dahin nicht beißt, will zur Zeit einfach nicht. Habe ich Fehlbisse, Nachläufer oder kurze Kontakte, werfe ich den erkannten Fisch noch ein-zweimal an und lass ihn dann in Ruhe. Warum, dazu später mehr. Außerdem wechsel ich nach einem gefangenen Fisch fast sofort die Stelle, die Unruhe ist zu groß...ein, zwei Würfe noch, dann gehts weiter. Eine Ausnahme mache ich bei einem raubenden Barschrudel, da muss man schnell weitermachen, um maximalen Erfolg zu haben.
Für die erste Umrundung eines 10 ha Sees brauch ich normal so 3-4 Stunden. Danach kurze Pause. Bei der zweiten Runde geh ich nochmal alle Stellen an, bei denen ich Bisse hatte, raubende Fische ausmachen konnte oder Kleinfische sehe. Die zweite Runde dauert meist nochmal 1-2 Stunden. Länger als 6 Stunden konzentriert zu angeln ist kaum möglich und geht auch an die Kondition, wenn man zu Fuß mit Gerät durch Unterholz, Matsch und Wasser latscht. Ich mache auch zwischendurch öfter mal Pause und gucke einfach. 10 konzentrierte, gute Würfe sind besser als 100 sinnlos in die Weite gepeitschte Würfe.

Im Normalfall führt meine Taktik bei passenden Bedingungen zu 90 Prozent zu Räuberfängen von Hecht und Barsch. Mein Samstagstrip brachte beim ersten Besuch des Sees 5 Hechte, 3 Barsche, 4 nachlaufende und fehlbeißende Hechte und einen ganzen Schwarm Barsche, den ich gesehen habe. Das ist allerdings ein außergewöhnliches Ergebnis. Ein- zwei Hechte oder ne Handvoll Barsche sind aber fast immer drin.

Bei Zandern geh ich etwas anders vor und übe selbst noch, soviele Zandergewässer haben wir hier auch nicht.

Als Abschluß nochmal, warum lass ich erkannte Fische in Ruhe...ganz einfach, ein wirklich motivierter, raubender Hecht hängt in 90 Prozent der Fälle...beißt er fehl, hängt kurz und ist ab oder so, wird der Fisch Lunte riechen, satt oder misstrauisch sein. Weiteres nerven vergrämt ihn nur endgültig. Und wenn das Jagdfieber noch so groß ist...Geduld. Warum Stress, ich weiß ja, wo er wohnt...bei der zweiten Runde um den See krieg ich 50 Prozent der Fische noch...meist auf den gleichen Köder wie beim ersten Mal  ! Ansonsten gibts noch einige "Nachläuferkiller", die einige dieser Gesellen aus ihrem Versteck holen.

Ein kurzes Wort zum Gerät...nehmt, was Euch gefällt, lieber etwas kräftiger als zu schwächlich, Ihr wisst nie, was beißt und welche Hindernisse es gibt...zu lange Ruten würde ich vermeiden, da man oft beengte Verhältnisse hat. Ich verwende zwei Ruten in 2,10 mit 60 und 90 Gramm, die leichte für Blinker und Co. mit Stahlvorfach, die schwere mit Spinnstange für schlecht zu werfende Wobbler, Jerks und Co. Beide mit 30er Mono, weil abriebsfest und ausreichend für jeden Hecht Deutschlands. Beim zweiten Besuch kann ich immer noch die Weitwurfpeitsche oder sonstige Sonderwaffen auspacken, wenn nötig. Außerdem verwende ich IMMER Stahlvorfächer...man glaubt gar nicht, wie oft ein ordentlicher Hecht hinter den raubenden Barschen steht. Selbst wenn ich dadurch drei Barsche weniger fange, ist das halt so. Zu oft habe ich gesehen, daß drei Barsche gefangen werden und dann gibts nen kurzen Zug und der kleine, süße Gummi, der eben noch Barsche fing, ist abgebissen, weil der Hecht schon beim Biss das Fluo oder Hardmono durchtrennt...

Wichtig bei dieser Art der Angellei ist eine Wathose oder Watstiefel...sonst kommt man häufig gar nicht erst vernünftig ans Wasser, vom Landen gehakter Fische ganz abgesehen.

Ein Wort noch zu den Infos aus dem Internet oder von anderen Anglern...meist völlig wertlos, ja eigentlich noch mehr als das, weil sie bei negativen Auskünften die Motivation versauen!! Gute Angler verraten ihre Topgewässer sowieso nicht (ich übrigens auch nicht), die üblichen Verdächtigen meckern eh immer, daß nix beißt. Und im Internet wird gelogen, was die Tastatur hergibt. Nur mein Eindruck eines Sees zählt und der von wenigen guten Bekannten. Jeder See hat Räuber!!!!

Nebenbei kann man aus meiner Erkundung auch gute Infos für folgende Aal- und Karpfenansitze ziehen...wo rollen und gründeln Karpfen, wo gibts Muschelbänke, wo Kleinfisch und Verstecke, wo Kanten, wo fiese Hängerfallen.

Wenn nötig, kann ich eine ähnliche Anleitung auch für Flüsse schreiben, aber in der Frage gings um Seen und der Text is ja schon lang genug.

Viel Erfolg |supergri !


----------



## Jungangler97 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Super Beitrag!! Kann man den nicht irgendwo speichern?


----------



## vermesser (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Danke. Weiß ich nicht, musst mal einen Mod fragen.


----------



## esox0815 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Hallo vermesser,

super Beitrag!!! Keine weiteren Fragen. Werde es genau so machen und berichten. Habe schlechtes Gewisssen, wegen der blöden Fragerei.


----------



## vermesser (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*



esox0815 schrieb:


> Hallo vermesser,
> 
> super Beitrag!!! Keine weiteren Fragen. Werde es genau so machen und berichten. Habe schlechtes Gewisssen, wegen der blöden Fragerei.



Warum, dafür ist das Board doch da ;+ ? Alles ok.


----------



## Fabsibo (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Hey,


bei uns im Harz hat man das Gefühl, dass Spinnfischen größtenteils ziemlich sinnlos ist. Es natürlich auch so, dass in fast jeden Gewässer 2-3 mal Jährlich Regenbogenforellen gesetzt werden und dann kommen erstmal die super Angler und drehen ihre Runde mit Spinnern und kleinen Blinker oder Gummifischen bis dann nach 3-4 Wochen endlich wieder Ruhe einkehrt und auch die letzte Forelle gefangen wurde .

Dann folgt immer meine Überlegung, warum sollte die Hecht überhaupt noch auf Spinnköder beißen, wenn sie ständig die Köder im Wasser sehen und wie eine Forelle nach dem anderen damit rausgezogen wird. Vorallem aus Erfahrung und vom Ausnehmen mitgenommener Hechte, weiß ich das die Hecht meist ziemlich dicht am Forellenbesatz stehen . 

Vielleicht geht meine Überlegung etwas weit, aber bei uns werden die meisten Hechte mit Köderfisch gefangen und vorallem die 80+ Hechte werden nur in unserem riesen Gewässer noch mit Spinnködern gefangen. 

Vielleicht liegt es bei uns auch an der Größe der Gewässer. Es sind alle zwischen 2-10 Ha groß und nur das riesen Gewässer hat 120 Ha.


Ist es denn bei euch allen so, dass ihr Problemlos mit jedem bewährten Spinnköder Hecht in allen größen fängt?


----------



## vermesser (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*



Fabsibo schrieb:


> Vorallem aus Erfahrung und vom Ausnehmen mitgenommener Hechte, weiß ich das die Hecht meist ziemlich dicht am Forellenbesatz stehen .



Da würde ich doch glatt mal über die Investition in das hier nachdenken http://www.tackle-import.com/epages...Shops/61234263/Products/Castaic-Catch-Forelle

Ich weiß, is teuer. Aber es gibt preiswerte Nachbauten...


----------



## vermesser (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*



Fabsibo schrieb:


> Ist es denn bei euch allen so, dass ihr Problemlos mit jedem bewährten Spinnköder Hecht in allen größen fängt?



Jein. Ja, weil ich problemlos mit PASSENDEN bewährten Ködern häufig Hechte fange. Nein, weil es erstens schwer sein kann den grad passenden zu finden und man dann zur "Aufrüstung" neigt, ohne damit was an der Ursache des Misserfolgs zu ändern. Der Köder ist nur ein Faktor, wichtiger sind Zeit, Platz und Führung. Es hilft nicht, für viel Geld in neue Köder zu investieren ohne zu wissen, warum man nicht fängt...am falschen Platz fängt auch ein zwanzig Euro Wobbler nicht, sind die Hechte auf halbwüchsige Forellen fixiert, um bei Deinem Beispiel zu bleiben, nutzt ein kleiner Wobbler im Weißfischdekor wenig, um bei Deinem Beispiel zu bleiben.

Die Größe bei Hechten kann man sich nicht aussuchen, ich hatte auf den selben Köder schon einen 35er und einen 96er Hecht am selben Tag...ein selektieren über die Ködergröße funktioniert nur bedingt und nützt nix, wenn die großen Hechte grad kleine Brutfische fressen.


----------



## Fabsibo (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Ja gut, Zeit und Ort ist sicher der allerwichtigste Faktor . 

Vielleicht liegt es bei mir auch einfach am mangelden Vertrauen in Spinnköder, sowie der 100% überzeugung des Köderfischangelns, dass ich zu dieser Schlussfolgerung komme . 

Vielleicht würde auch mal 70-80cm Hecht auf Spinnköder beißen, wenn ich vertrauen hätte .


----------



## vermesser (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Das Vertrauen in das was man tut und wo man es tut, ist der wichtigste Faktor und hilft enorm auch längere Durststrecken durchzustehen. Auch wenn es sich nicht so liest, ich fange auch mal zwei Wochen in der besten Zeit keinen einzigen Hecht...aber danach dann auch mal 10 in der Woche |rolleyes ! Hätte ich nach zwei- drei erfolglosen Abenden aufgegeben, hätte ich auch keine Sternstunden mehr erlebt.


----------



## vermesser (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Eine kleine Ergänzung bzw. Anregung meinerseits noch: Sämtliche meiner Erfahrungen bzw. Herangehensweisen sind auf kleinere, meist natürliche bwz. naturnahe Seen und kleine bis mittelgroße Flüsse inklusive deren Altarme mit nicht übergroßem Angeldruck bezogen. Ich erhebe keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit, vieles davon wird in großen, sehr tiefen Seen, auf den Bodden, an Gewässern mit großen Freiwasserhechten usw. nicht funktionieren und nicht zum Ziel führen, vieles ist nicht 1:1 übertragbar auf andere Gewässertypen oder auf Gewässer mit sehr hohem Angeldruck.


----------



## Merlin (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

@ Vermesser
du solltest ein Anglerbuch schreiben das wird bestimmt besser als div. andere die auf dem Markt sind.:m


----------



## vermesser (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Mag sein, aber es gibt sehr gute alte, auch aus der DDR, aus denen ich einen Teil meiner Weisheit und viele Anregungen bezogen habe. Dort wird weit weniger der Köder oder das Gewässer gehypt, dafür aber deutlich mehr die Taktik und Herangehensweise besprochen...was deutlich mehr bringt. Solche Bücher gibts bei amazon für´n Appel und nen Ei.

Was neuere Bücher betrifft, geb ich Dir leider recht!


----------



## esox0815 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Hallo vermesser,

noch zwei kurze Fragen:

1. Du fischt mit 30er Mono und nicht mit geflochtener?

2. Würdest du für das Fischen mit einem Effzett ein weiches 7x7 oder eher Titan oder Vorfach zum Knoten mit Rapalaknoten empfehlen?


----------



## vermesser (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Ja, ich bin da altmodisch, ich fische 30er Mono, da abriebsfester, robuster und leichter zu knoten und durch die geringe Dehnung verzeiht sie mehr Fehler im Drill! Und ich fische als Ruten zwei knüppelharte Jerkruten. Das kompensiere ich durch die Dehnung der Mono. Aber das ist ALLEIN MEINE MEINUNG und mit der bin ich hier deutlich in der Minderheit. Also wenn Du geflochtene lieber magst, ändert das nix an der grundsätzlichen Herangehensweise. Mir ist geflochtene auch schlicht zu teuer...

Ich verwende für Blinker, Spinner und Co. normalerweise 1x7 mit 9kg und an der zweiten Rute eine Spinnstange für sperrige Wobbler um Verwicklungen zu vermeiden. 7x7 ist für Blinker auch gut, neigt aber zu knicken und muss häufiger getauscht werden, was widerum auf den Geldbeutel schlägt. Ich kaufe meine Vorfächer fertig montiert, die Zeit zum Vorfächer basteln investiere ich in Gewässererkundung und Angelzeit.


----------



## der.oli (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

nabend,
also kann mich den anderen nur anschließen,
schöner text, informativ und liest sich sehr gut #6

ps: ich würd mich über eine "Flussanleitung" freuen 
schönen abend noch,
gruß oli


----------



## Toto1980 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

|good:, echt klasse.
Für den Fluss wäre auch gut..


----------



## loete1970 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Yep, vor allem mal keine Ironie im Spiel....


----------



## vermesser (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Moin zusammen, da ja auch eine Anleitung zum Räuber angeln in Flüssen gewünscht wird, werd ich es mal versuchen  !

Zunächst möchte ich vorausschicken, daß sich alle meine Angaben auf kleine, langsamfließende Flüsse von 10-40 m Breite und maximal 3-5 m Tiefe beziehen, die natürlich oder zumindest naturnah sind, also keine kanalisierten Schiffahrtsflüsse mit Steinpackung und so. Natürlich sind auch meine Flüsse leider durch Wehre reguliert und durch den Menschen begradigt, aber mit viel gutem Willen lässt sich Natur erkennen |supergri !

Schritt 1: Auswahl des Gewässers/ des Gewässerabschnitts:
Da Flüsse ja naturbedingt länglicher als Seen geformt sind, kommt der Auswahl des passenden Gewässerabschnitts große Bedeutung zu. Gute Strecken wandeln sich im Laufe des Jahres. Grundsätzlich sind in der warmen Jahreszeit schnellfließende Abschnitte zu bevorzugen, im Winter eher ruhigere. Ausnahmen sind Wehre, dazu später mehr. Ich suche mir möglichst einen abwechslungsreichen, kurvigen Abschnitt, gern mit Einmündungen von Nebengewässern oder Altarmen oder so. Es ist die Flusseite zu bevorzugen, auf die die Sonne steht, um Schattenwurf zu vermeiden. Bei der Planung sollte man also berücksichtigen, von wo die Sonne während der geplanten Angelzeit kommt, wenn sie denn scheint.
Auch bei Flüssen gilt meine Grundregel, von der Zivilisation weg zu bleiben. Viele Angler sind immer der Fische Tod. Und wo wenig ist, kann man wenig fangen. Naturbelassen, mit viel Seerosen, Kraut, Schilf, Bäumen am Wasser ist gut, begradigte Abschnitte mit Steinpackung sind schlecht.
Auch bei Flüssen gibt ein Blick in Google Maps bzw. den Viewer des entsprechenden Landesvermessungsamtes gute erste Eindrücke.

Schritt 2: Erste Erkundung
Nach Möglichkeit lege ich die erste Erkundung auch an Flüssen in die besten Angelmonate von April bis November. Es schadet auch bei fließendem Wasser nicht, früh am Wasser zu sein, allerdings scheint die Zeit hier nicht ganz so kritisch zu sein, auch ein spontaner Trip über Mittag kann zu Fischen führen. Selbst eine Erkundung im Hochsommer kann Sinn machen, da Flüsse ja immer in Bewegung sind und damit die Fische aktiver.
Das gilt allerdings nicht für sehr ruhige Altarme, hier sind Morgen und Abend die besten Zeiten und in der Mittagsstunde geht selten was. Für Altarme gilt weitgehend das im Bereich See gesagte, vor allem sollte man sich sehr ruhig verhalten...Altarme sind oft flach, klar, mit reichlich Ufervegetation...und wo stehen da wohl die grünen Jäger? Ein falscher Schritt und man sieht nur noch einen Schwall, wenn überhaupt.
Auch im Fluss gilt die Grundregel, nach den optimalen Lebensbedingungen unserer Räuber zu suchen...Nahrung und Deckung. Diese findet er am ehesten dort, wo die Strömung Abweichungen aufweist, Stromschatten versunkener Bäume, Kurven, Buchten, große Krautbetten, überhängendes Gras, vor den Seerosen am Ufer. Nie vernachlässigen sollte man den Rand scharfer Strömung, wenn hier Kleinfisch ist, dann stehen häufig Hechte nahezu deckungslos dicht am Grund!! Barsche revieren im Fluss häufig auf der ganzen Breite und Tiefe, oft aber von einem Ausgangspunkt wie einem versunkenen Baum aus, in den sie sich auch wieder zurückziehen. Das lokalisieren ist meistens Glückssache, es sei denn man sieht die Jagd. Wenn man sie aber gefunden hat, lassen sich oft mehrere fangen.

Ein immer wiederkehrendes Problem ist die Regulierung unserer Flüsse, die meisten Schneidertage gehen bei mir auf das Konto schnell wechselnder Wasserstände, weil Wehre geöffnet oder geschlossen werden. Zuwenig Wasser heißt, der Rand vorm Schilf fällt fast trocken, das Kraut in der Mitte guckt oben aus dem Wasser...wie will man da angeln? Zu hoher Wasserstand ist ebenfalls suboptimal, da das bei uns häufig heißt, daß man gar nicht erst ans Wasser kommt, die Strömung massig Kraut und sonstwas mitbringt und das Wasser noch dazu trübe ist. Aber zuviel Wasser ist immer besser als zuwenig!! Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, im Vorfeld den Pegel im Internet oder zu recherchieren, kann das sinnlose Touren ersparen.
Ein paar Worte wie versprochen zu Wehren: Sie ziehen sowohl Fisch als auch Angler magisch an. Deshalb meide ich sie in der üblichen Angelsaison, zuviel Trubel, meist nur kleine Fische, die schnell wieder gefangen sind. Aber ich komme wieder, im tiefsten Winter, manchmal wenn nur noch der schnellfließende Bereich vor den Wehren offen ist. Und dann kann man gewichtige Überraschungen am Rand der scharfen Strömung erleben, wie ich aus dem Fang mehrerer 80 und 90+ Hechte bei eisigen Temperaturen und Randeis schließe |supergri ! Der obere Staubereich von Wehren wird oft vernachlässigt, aber auch hier gibts Fische. Allerdings sammeln sich hier oft fiese Hängerfallen!!! Ein paar Würfe ist es aber allemal wert.

Schritt 3: Köderwahl
Tja, was gibts da viel zu sagen? Ich verwende im wesentlichen die gleichen Köder wie im See, alles dort gesagte gilt sinngemäß...und ebenfalls erstmal nur Köder, mit denen ich schon gefangen habe. Blinker wähle ich gern etwas schmaler und leichter, Spinner müssen beim leisesten Zug drehen, Suspender-Köder haben zeigen hier ihre wahre Stärke (warum, dazu gleich mehr)! Allzu voluminöse Wobbler vermeide ich, da sie in der Strömung sehr stark die Rute belasten.
Auch im Fluss verwende ich anfangs gern Köder mit geschützten Haken, um Hänger zu reduzieren.
Normalerweise beginne ich mit leichten Ködern flach und parallel zum Ufer und angel dann Stück für Stück weiter raus und tiefer, bis ich möglicherweise am anderen Ufer angekommen bin. 

Schritt 4: Angeltaktik
Grundsätzlich angel ich im Fluss möglichst stromauf!! Warum? Der Fisch steht mit dem Kopf gegen die Strömung, sieht mich also später. Außerdem treibt durch Hänger losgerissenes Kraut, beim Waten verursachte Trübung usw. durch den Bereich, in dem ich schon geangelt habe.
Daneben hat das Angeln stromauf Vorteile bei der Köderführung...ein leichter Blinker wedelt verführerisch tief und langsam, würde aber gegen die Strömung hochgedrückt. Ein Suspender treibt taumelnd wie ein richtiger, kranker Fisch ab. Außerdem hat der Fisch viel weniger Zeit für die Entscheidung ja oder nein, die vermeintliche Beute ist ja sonst hinter ihm...! Schwere Blinker, schnell sinkende Wobbler und ähnliches vermeide ich bei dieser Angelei, die harken nur so schön den Grund! 
Eine Ausnahme von dieser Vorgehensweise sind Gummifische,die lassen sich gegen die Strömung deutlich besser und kontrollierter führen, bevorzugt mit der Faulenzertechnik. Normalerweise sieht die Verteilung ungefähr so aus, daß ich 70 Prozent der Zeit an einer Angelstelle von stromauf bis querab angel und 30 Prozent stromab den Grund nochmal mit Gummi abklopfe. Auch ein Wobbler lässt sich gegen die Strömung SEHR langsam und provozierend einholen und bringt manchen Bonusfisch.
Natürliche Farben sind auch im Fluss bei mir Trumpf, grelle Farben mit Ausnahme von rot/weiß verwende ich so gut wie nie. Es gibt keine giftgrüngelben Beutefische!!
Mehr noch als im See wechsel ich im Fluss schnell die Stelle, mehr als ne Viertelstunde pro Stelle bringt wenig. Auch nach einem gefangenen Fisch wechsle ich die Stelle. Würfe stromauf, Köderwechsel, paar Würfe stromab, in Wurfentfernung neue Stelle, das selbe Spiel. 200-300 m Flusstrecke in ner Stunde sind gründlich abzufischen. Bei Nachläufern und Fehlbissen verfahre ich wie im See...wiederkommen, wenn die Lage sich beruhigt hat, also auf dem Rückweg.
Auch am Fluss gilt ab und an mal Pause machen und Augen auf!! Wenn hundert Meter weiter immer wieder Radau im Wasser ist, lass ich auch mal ein paar Meter Strecke aus und widme mich den erkannten Räubern. Länger als vier bis sechs Stunden bin ich selten unterwegs, die Konzentration lässt zu sehr nach...und wenn in der Zeit nix beißt, wird sich vermutlich auch nix mehr daran ändern!

Ein paar Besonderheiten: In Flüssen ist als Abwechslung in der warmen Jahreszeit mit Rapfen zu rechnen. Schießen die Ukeleis immer wieder in Panik aus dem Wasser? Große Fische klatschen in der Hauptströmung raubend ins Wasser? Nehmt einen schmalen, silbernen Blinker, überwerft die Szene und dann kurbeln was die Rolle hergibt!! Für Rapfen zu schnell zu kurbeln ist nicht möglich, Spinnstops und Feinheiten sind unnötig, nur aus dem Wasser rauskommen sollte der Blinker nicht! Den Drill eines ordentlichen Rapfens in der Strömung vergisst man nicht. Und das schöne ist, man kann viele Rapfen hintereinander fangen, wenn sie wirklich aktiv sind. Leider haben sie viele Gräten, allerdings nehm ich ab und an mal einen für Fischsoljanka mit, das Fleisch an sich ist nämlich gut!

Auch am Fluss sind Wathosen und Watstiefel eine große Hilfe, wenn man beispielsweise auf eine Sandbank rausgehen kann.

Sicherlich vermisst Ihr jetzt Hinweise zu Zandern. Tja, leider ist der bei uns nicht allzu häufig, klare Flüsse mit viel Vegetation sind wohl eher nicht so sein Ding. Auch meine Angeltaktik zielt eher auf Hecht und Barsch. Eher wäre noch mit Welsen zu rechnen, aber leider war mir bisher kein Beifang eines solchen vergönnt.

Nun noch zum Gerät: Auch hier gilt wieder, erlaubt ist, was gefällt. Ich verwende zwei Ruten in 2,70 mit 40 und 70 Gramm Wurfgewicht. Die Länge erleichtert es, den Köder parallel zum Ufer zu führen. Als Schnur wieder 30er Mono, eine Rute mit Stahlvorfach für normale Spinnköder, eine mit Spinnstange für zu Verwicklungen neigende Köder.

Auch aus einer Flusserkundung lassen sich viele Infos für folgende Ansitze ziehen...eine Lücke im Kraut mit Kleinfisch? Hier lohnt ein Aalansitz. Eine tief ausgewaschene Kurve mit ner flachen, von Seerosen bewachsenen Bucht gegenüber? Wenn hier keine großen Friedfische und Aale stehen, wo dann? Eine "toter" Abschnitt ohne viel Aktivität? Erspart einen vermutlich sinnlosen Nachtansitz.

Infos aus dem Internet oder von anderen Anglern...hier gilt ebenfalls das im Beitrag zum See gesagte...vergesst es, ignoriert es!

Viel Erfolg...


----------



## carpking (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Hi, haben zwar wenig solcher Flüßchen in der Nähe, aber tiefen Respekt für Deine Erläuterungen,lieber Vermesser...
Hut ab...#6


----------



## Toto1980 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Sehr schön, danke.
Auf Geoportal.nrw kann man sich die Strecken schön ansehen.


----------



## Der-Graf (5. Juni 2012)

@vermesser: Danke für deine sehr aufschlussreichen Beiträge! Die helfen sicher jedem mehr, als irgendwelche gewässerspezifischen Tipps! Mit dem langsam fließenden Fluss kann ich zwar wenig anfangen, weil sowohl Rhein, als auch Sieg ziemlich schnell sind und der Rhein noch dazu breiter als so mancher See ist. Mit den Tipps zum See kann ich aber sehr wohl etwas anfangen, da ich jeden Sommer für eine Woche einem See in Mecklenburg einen Besuch abstatte. Ich muss deine Tipps zwar etwas modifizieren, weil ich a) im Hochsommer dort bin und der See b) schwer zu Fuß zu erkunden ist, wegen enorm zugewachsener Ufer inkl. dicht am Wasser stehender und überhängender Bäume und langer Schilfgürtel. Werde also versuchen, deine Tipps von Ruderboot (Motor verboten!) aus umzusetzen. Mal schauen, wie es klappt. Denke, die Scheuchwirkung eines Bootes ist leider nicht zu unterschätzen. Außerdem ist der See mit ca. 36ha nicht gerade klein...^^


----------



## esox0815 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Hallo zusammen,

möchte hier noch mal diesen Thread aufgreifen und über meine Erkenntnisse der letzen Tage am See berichten.

Wie vorgeschlagen habe ich versucht, mein Gewässer systematisch zu erkunden. Dabei habe ich mit einem Blinker versucht, sowohl die unterschiedlichen Tiefen, als auch Kanten, Flachwasserbereiche und Shotspots zu ermitteln. Aufgrund vieler Hänger bin ich auf einen Krautblinker und später auf ein Grundblei umgestiegen. Hat alles etwas gedauert, habe nun aber einen ganz guten Überblick, also keine Wasserwüste mehr. Der Grund besteht überwiegend aus Kies.

Am zweiten Tag habe ich mir dann die interessanten Stellen vorgenommen und einen 60-ger Hecht (immerhin)  gefangen. Habe nur zwei verschiedene Köder (Blinker, Buster Jerk) benutzt. Habe auf der Jerk gefangen.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass im Nachbarsee früh morgens die Hechte wie verrückt gesprungen sind. An meinem See jedoch nicht, was evtl. darauf hinweisen könnten, das das Gewässer vielleicht wirklich nicht so toll ist. Werde mal mit dem Besitzer reden und fragen, ob ich dort fischen dürfte.

Kann man "springende Hechte" irgendwie versuchen zu überlisten? Ich meine, wenn die Springen, werden sie vermutlich gerade Beute gemacht haben und einen Köder, der an die gleiche Stelle geworfen wird, vermutlich links liegen lassen oder? Wie sind euer Erfahrungen dazu?

Mit meinem Effzett werde ich nicht so recht warm :c. Ich habe eine 16g-Modell und habe die Führung des Blinkers nicht so richtig darauf. Werfe ihn aus und kurbele eigentlich nur gegen die Sinkgeschwindigkeit an, was zur Folge hat, dass er nur so durch das Wasser flitzt. Fängig sieht das nicht wirklich aus. Wie führe ich den richtig?


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*



esox0815 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> möchte hier noch mal diesen Thread aufgreifen und über meine Erkenntnisse der letzen Tage am See berichten.
> 
> ...



Dieses Problem kenne ich. Der Effzett ist sehr kompakt - für viele Gewässer einfach zu schwer. Besser sind da dünnblechigere Blinker (ich habe z.B. Tolle von Profiblinker gekauft), die sinken langsamer ab und man kann sie entsprechend langsam führen.

Wenn du trotzdem weiter mit deinem Effzett fischen willst, kann ein Gummioktopuss oder eine andere Verzierung des Drillings die Sinkgeschwindigkeit etwas drosseln. Ich befürchte aber, dass der Blinker bei dem hängerträchtigen Grund bald hängen bleiben wird...

Blinker kannst du wie Gufis im Zickzackmarsch führen. So verlängert sich auch die Strecke, die er unter Wasser zurückliegt und du fischst einen Wurf länger aus. Wenn die Rutenspitze langsam auf den Köder zuführst, sinken hecklastige Modelle meist  vom Angler weg - auch eine nette Spielerei.


----------



## Fabsibo (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*



esox0815 schrieb:


> Kann man "springende Hechte" irgendwie versuchen zu überlisten? Ich meine, wenn die Springen, werden sie vermutlich gerade Beute gemacht haben und einen Köder, der an die gleiche Stelle geworfen wird, vermutlich links liegen lassen oder? Wie sind euer Erfahrungen dazu?



Hey, wenn ich Hechte "springen" bzw. "Jagen" sehe, schmeiß ich normalerweise einen Köderfisch an der Pose drüber weg und zieh ihn dann genau auf die Stelle, wo er gejagt hat, wenn  ich es innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden nach der "Jagdszene" schaffe, den Köder zu platzieren, beißt der Hecht normalerweise sofort. Ansonsten einfach die Pose einige Zeit stehen lassen und dann kommt auch in 90% aller Fälle der Biss. Wichtig frischer Köderfisch und Schwimmblase durchstehen, wenn der Fisch nicht richtig sinkt, gibts normalerweise auch kein Biss!! 

Beim Spinnen gelingt es mir deutlich seltener Jagende Fische zu erwischen, aber das ist dann auch wieder eine Vertrauensfrage in den Köder, weil ich ja sowieso Köfi fixiert bin ..

Du wirst sicherlich gleich noch einige Kunstködervorschläge bekommen ;-).. 

lg


----------



## vermesser (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Jagende Hechte (wenn es Hechte sind, auch Weißfische, Karpfen, Brassen usw. und sogar Zander treiben sich an der Oberfläche rum) bekommt man gut mit Spinnern. Keine Ahnung warum das so ist, aber wenn Hechte rauben fang ich sie am ehesten mit Spinnern, während Blinker, Gummi und Co. gern ignoriert werden.

Aber die Chance ist 50:50, sollte der Hecht grad beim Jagen erfolgreich gewesen sein, wird er vermutlich mit fressen beschäftigt sein.


----------



## vermesser (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*



esox0815 schrieb:


> Mit meinem Effzett werde ich nicht so recht warm :c. Ich habe eine 16g-Modell und habe die Führung des Blinkers nicht so richtig darauf. Werfe ihn aus und kurbele eigentlich nur gegen die Sinkgeschwindigkeit an, was zur Folge hat, dass er nur so durch das Wasser flitzt. Fängig sieht das nicht wirklich aus. Wie führe ich den richtig?



Also ab ner gewissen Mindesttiefe (so 1- 1,5m) lässt sich ein Effzett mit leicht erhobener Rute sehr langsam gleichmäßig und gezupft oder wie auch immer hängerfrei führen. Ist es flacher, gibts bessere Modelle...

Ach ja, und Petri zum Hecht...geht doch.


----------



## pike-81 (12. Juni 2012)

Moinsen!
Beim Effzett kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen. Die Frage ist nur, auf welche Führungsvariante der Hecht gerade steht.
Bei vielen Hängern könnte der Drilling durch einen Einzelhaken ersetzt werden. Dann steigt allerdings auch die Fehlbißrate.
Es gibt auch doppelte Effzett-Blinker. Trennt man  beide Blätter, verfügt man über zwei dünnere Blinker, die sich langsamer führen lassen, da sie nicht so schnell sinken.
Den Fisch im Profilbild hab ich übrigens auch beim Rauben mit einem Effzett angeworfen.
Petri


----------



## vermesser (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Bei vielen Hängern könnte der Drilling durch einen Einzelhaken ersetzt werden. Dann steigt allerdings auch die Fehlbißrate.



Echt? Ich haben an meinen Effzett teilweise große Einzelhaken und sogar Weedless Hooks ohne jedes Fehlbissproblem. Allerdings müssen die Haken sehr groß sein...und groß heißt an nem 22er Effzett so 5/0 oder 6/0  !


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Geheimtip:
:m
Tausch mal den Effzett durch einen Gno aus.
http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/Meerforellenkoeder/Gno-Blinker/Gno-020.html
Schaut zwar bisschen seltsam aus, mit dem Heck voller Blei, wirft sich aber unheimlich weit, steigt schneller nach oben als der Effzett, hat einen sehr agilen Lauf und läßt sich extrem langsam fischen. Die 15 Gramm Variante ist eine gute Wahl, Farbe nach Geschmack.


----------



## esox0815 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Kennt jemand ein gutes Video, in dem der Effzett-Lauf mal dargestellt wird?


----------



## esox0815 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht, Standplätze, Strategie*

Habe selber etwas gegoogelt und folgendes Video gefunden:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKp1QeCaaPE

Da wird die ganze Palette von Kunstködern angesprochen - ich finde ganz gut erklärt.


----------

